# NYC pay rates



## SCADman (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm a union plumber (journeyman) in So Cal, and would like to move to New York City in a year or so. Does anybody know what the Journeyman rate is in New York? Not sure what the district is, but I believe it's Local 1. I hope this isn't a sensitive question. This isn't privileged information, but some people are weird about the union vs. non-union thing. Feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I have never been in a union, and never been to New York. But from what I read on these forums, those homies in NYC will not take kindly to an interloper from CALIFORNIA! 

Perhaps you would share WHY you want to give up fun-in-the-sun for snow, rats, and New Yorkers!

Do you think they have more employment than here? Maybe!


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

grandpa said:


> Well, I have never been in a union, and never been to New York. But from what I read on these forums, those homies in NYC will not take kindly to an interloper from CALIFORNIA!
> 
> Perhaps you would share WHY you want to give up fun-in-the-sun for snow, rats, and New Yorkers!
> 
> Do you think they have more employment than here? Maybe!


If you never been to NYC why are you bashing it??!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If any local, including local #1 in NY has guys sitting on the bench, there is no way any travelers from out of town will find work. A quick call to the business agent in the area you are wishing to work will let you know how many guys are sitting on the bench.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Lmp said:


> If you never been to NYC why are you bashing it??!!!!


 I am not bashing New York, but I am entitled to an opinion about whether I would go there. I realize New Yorkers love it and more power to them.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

grandpa said:


> I am not bashing New York, but I am entitled to an opinion about whether I would go there. I realize New Yorkers love it and more power to them.


That's okay we wouldn't want you hurting your neck trying to read a map while looking up at the big buildings


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's okay we wouldn't want you hurting your neck trying to read a map while looking up at the big buildings


Or maybe running from the homies and trip on a rat and fall in snow while all those damn New Yorkers laugh at you!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

So nobody from Local #1 wants to pitch in here?


----------



## SCADman (Aug 13, 2011)

Get a room you two. 

Honestly, I've always been very fascinated with New York and would love to have the experience. I'm almost 30, and I have done very little traveling, so it's time to start experiencing life. I thought of other cities I might like to try out, but honestly, if it's not New York, it's not even worth it. 

I don't know how it is in NY, but I'm currently a CAD detailer in California, and it's a pretty high demand position in the market I'm in, so that may be a way for me to get work without upsetting the locals. Everybody has the right to relocate, I'd hate to think I'm stuck here in California based on turf wars. 

Anyhow, the question remains - Anybody know the NYC pay rate?


----------



## EricS (May 2, 2010)

Check out the website uatravelers.com, should give you what you're looking for.


----------



## SCADman (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot Eric. That's a nice measuring stick for the rates around the nation. The info for the locals in my district is out of date by 3 years, so I'm not sure HOW accurate the listing for NYC is, but it definitely gives me a really good idea.


----------



## SCADman (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anybody know if detailing positions with union shops are required to be filled by union employees in NYC? In So Cal it is not part of the contract, you can be union or non-union to be a detailer. 

Or better question, does anybody know where I can get this kind of info? I have about 50 questions and I really don't want to bother people on this forum with my ignorance, but I need a place to start. Any info appreciated.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SCADman said:


> Does anybody know if detailing positions with union shops are required to be filled by union employees in NYC? In So Cal it is not part of the contract, you can be union or non-union to be a detailer.
> 
> Or better question, does anybody know where I can get this kind of info? I have about 50 questions and I really don't want to bother people on this forum with my ignorance, but I need a place to start. Any info appreciated.


I have an " ignorance question " as well.
What is a " detailer " ?


----------



## tarrega (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing, say I wanted to transfer my book to Local #1, how many hoops would I have to jump through.


----------



## ahlgren pro (Aug 17, 2011)

Stay in cali new York os a pit


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

albacoreshuffle said:


> i have an " ignorance question " as well.
> What is a " detailer " ?


 






:laughing:


----------



## SCADman (Aug 13, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I have an " ignorance question " as well.
> What is a " detailer " ?


The terminology might vary by region, but detailers are the people in the office that design the plumbing systems (to a certain extent), coordinate with other trades, and virtually build the project (plumbing wise) in a 3d model using Autocad and other software, and finally produce drawings for pre-fabrication (if it is being done) and installation. They are essentially office foremen. My company's projects are design-build, so we are actively working with the engineers (in house) as the job evolves, but before it is built.


----------



## Nypdthermo (Apr 10, 2014)

As a Plumber in Local #1 for 39 years I can honestly say that Local #1 is by far the best. Our rate is just over 90 dollars an hour with fringe benefits, our jurisdiction in NYC is one of the best in keeping scab labor out, as far as the rats and snow goes MAN UP. With the best UA pension plan and 401k I can retire with dignity. However here your hands and not your mouth puts food on the table. Here we talk the talk and walk the walk..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nypdthermo said:


> As a Plumber in Local #1 for 39 years I can honestly say that Local #1 is by far the best. Our rate is just over 90 dollars an hour with fringe benefits, our jurisdiction in NYC is one of the best in keeping scab labor out, as far as the rats and snow goes MAN UP. With the best UA pension plan and 401k I can retire with dignity. However here your hands and not your mouth puts food on the table. Here we talk the talk and walk the walk..



Dang!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nypdthermo said:


> As a Plumber in Local #1 for 39 years I can honestly say that Local #1 is by far the best. Our rate is just over 90 dollars an hour with fringe benefits, our jurisdiction in NYC is one of the best in keeping scab labor out, as far as the rats and snow goes MAN UP. With the best UA pension plan and 401k I can retire with dignity. However here your hands and not your mouth puts food on the table. Here we talk the talk and walk the walk..


Well said !!! On another topic , I believe I read that NYC is the hardest place to receive your master plumber license. And it's not because of the snow or rats the size of cats. You want the experience of fine turning your skills. NYC will open your mind to what plumbing is all about.
Come on down.... lol


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

How many guys on the bench? How many mafia guys with no show jobs?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> How many guys on the bench? How many mafia guys with no show jobs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



I'm sure there are a couple well paid plumbers from Franklin Park who have never worked on plumbing. Hell, there is a 130 shop that's owned by a member of the chicago outfit.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> How many guys on the bench? How many mafia guys with no show jobs? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Your watching the Soprano's to much..... Lol


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Plumber71 said:


> Your watching the Soprano's to much..... Lol


No, we got it too. Our pension contribution is huge, yet the monthly payout is tiny, I am sure that the Outfit gets a rakeoff.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm sure there are a couple well paid plumbers from Franklin Park who have never worked on plumbing. Hell, there is a 130 shop that's owned by a member of the chicago outfit.


There is a former 501 guy, now 130 who married Giancana's granddaughter. She has nothing to do with the "family business."

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> No, we got it too. Our pension contribution is huge, yet the monthly payout is tiny, I am sure that the Outfit gets a rakeoff. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone












Lol


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was reading Chicago clout, and they say this is the least affiliated out local has been in years, but still very affiliated.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

SCADman said:


> The terminology might vary by region, but detailers are the people in the office that design the plumbing systems (to a certain extent), coordinate with other trades, and virtually build the project (plumbing wise) in a 3d model using Autocad and other software, and finally produce drawings for pre-fabrication (if it is being done) and installation. They are essentially office foremen. My company's projects are design-build, so we are actively working with the engineers (in house) as the job evolves, but before it is built.


Some folks still detail by hand. It's on the way out, but not quite a lost art. From those I know who use electronics to detail the verdict is that plumbing is the horse and Autocad the carriage. Your comments about coordination with other trades is to me the real crux of the process. If not all in, CAD's benefits are not fully realized. That said, I doubt that in the future there will ever be a a mechanically complicated project, like a hospital, that will be built without CAD.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Plumber71 said:


> Well said !!! On another topic , I believe I read that NYC is the hardest place to receive your master plumber license. And it's not because of the snow or rats the size of cats. You want the experience of fine turning your skills. NYC will open your mind to what plumbing is all about.
> Come on down.... lol


Scary....:laughing:

NYC is very, very cool. Them city boys are a little slow on the speech and thick in the head, but cool all the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

plumber said:


> scary....:laughing:
> 
> Nyc is very, very cool. Them city boys are a little slow on the speech and thick in the head, but cool all the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Plumber71 said:


> Well said !!! On another topic , I believe I read that NYC is the hardest place to receive your master plumber license. And it's not because of the snow or rats the size of cats. You want the experience of fine turning your skills. NYC will open your mind to what plumbing is all about. Come on down.... lol


Is New York hard to get your masters in because it is a hard test or because of all of the political hoops you have to jump through? What are the requirements to get your masters there? Also, does the union run the majority of residential repair or just the commercial/new construction stuff?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> Is New York hard to get your masters in because it is a hard test or because of all of the political hoops you have to jump through? What are the requirements to get your masters there? Also, does the union run the majority of residential repair or just the commercial/new construction stuff?


I don't think the master plumber's exam in NYC is the hardest. The Red Seal test in Canada sounds harder. The test has been watered down to multiple choice now. My class had to do essays.
Residential repair is predominately non union. New construction in NYC is largely union.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Texas has always been one of the hardest states to get your plumbing license in... At least that's what I have always been told.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> Is New York hard to get your masters in because it is a hard test or because of all of the political hoops you have to jump through? What are the requirements to get your masters there? Also, does the union run the majority of residential repair or just the commercial/new construction stuff?


 All the above, I'm not knocking any other state, but let me know if there is another state that it will take you at least three years from the time you started to take the exam to the time you are found qualified. And what is the cost to take it in other states . NYC masters is between 15000 to 20000 to obtain your masters


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> I don't think the master plumber's exam in NYC is the hardest. The Red Seal test in Canada sounds harder. The test has been watered down to multiple choice now. My class had to do essays. Residential repair is predominately non union. New construction in NYC is largely union.


I agree, it has changed !!! But if you did the essay I would think you had to wipe a joint ? And I would of rather have done that! Then the triple offset and 3" cooper project.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> I was reading Chicago clout, and they say this is the least affiliated out local has been in years, but still very affiliated.


I love that blog! He hates Cullerton. Worked at the water department, or really, collected a check, then 130 handed him a license, now he is president of our state senate.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> I agree, it has changed !!! But if you did the essay I would think you had to wipe a joint ? And I would of rather have done that! Then the triple offset and 3" cooper project.


I did the triple offset and copper for the practical.
However, I did the essays on the written. We had to describe the requirements for water and sewer in the same trench, and draw up a 
pneumatic booster tank.
The fellow in the same class with me who was taking the practical next to me got frustrated with the triple offset and started beating his project with a hammer. I calmed him down and got him to refocus, but I don't think he passed.
Remember hauling all of your stuff down into the exam area? Isn't there a nickname for the place?:laughing:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> I did the triple offset and copper for the practical. However, I did the essays on the written. We had to describe the requirements for water and sewer in the same trench, and draw up a pneumatic booster tank. The fellow in the same class with me who was taking the practical next to me got frustrated with the triple offset and started beating his project with a hammer. I calmed him down and got him to refocus, but I don't think he passed. Remember hauling all of your stuff down into the exam area? Isn't there a nickname for the place?:laughing:


Yeah ! HELL
Lol


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Yeah ! HELL
> Lol


 BTW, my dad made the entire set of test nipples for me. Bruce ordered me a set, and you were able to bottom them out by hand.:furious:
Used a merchant coupling and running nipple as a nipple chuck.
Whose class did you go to?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> BTW, my dad made the entire set of test nipples for me. Bruce ordered me a set, and you were able to bottom them out by hand.:furious: Used a merchant coupling and running nipple as a nipple chuck. Whose class did you go to?


I went to Manny class, I remember when I took it, it cost 275 for the exam. Now it cost about 1500 just to file for the test


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Also goes to prove that you don't need Blue Monster, or a dope-Teflon-dope sandwich on your threads.
For our practical exam, we basically have to pipe three interconnecting triangles with a union, left-right coupling, and flange with only pro-dope. Tested with 100 psi of compressed air and dunked in a garbage can of water.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

And our cooper project the soldered joint with our capping can not be more than 1/8 inch showing


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

It still haunts me my dreams!!! Lol


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you have to cut and thread the nipples or could you just get a box or assorted ones ? I'd like to try that there test.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bought my nipples and then I made my own practice nipples with a nipple chuck


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nipples are in a 1/8 inch increments


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got very little experience with cutting and threading. I can do it but I don't know the take up for the fittings. All I thread is gas line and we do a manifold then gastite. There is so much lost in the trades these days and nobody teaching the old ways around here. I wanna know the old and the new. I wanna learn to wipe a lead joint. Its all a mystery.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

All I can tell you is if you get to meet a old plumber over 70 years of age listen to what they have to say because they are true masters of our trade.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm all for learning and being the best plumber I can be. Not saying I'm the best out there but the best out there can still learn and get better. With a little luck I'll pass my masters test in a little less than a year.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

In Texas it is a mix of on the job training and class room. There are 4 levels of licensing here, Tradesman, Journeyman, Master and Responsible Master.

It takes 4,000 hours and 24 class room hours to be eligible for your Tradesman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house.

Then It takes another 4,000 hours and 48 class room hours to be eligible for your Journeyman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house.

Once you have your Journeyman's license you must then work for FOUR years before you are eligible to test for your Master's. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and 
design a three story sanitary drainage and vent system for sixteen (16) plumbing fixtures.

Then if you want to own your own plumbing company you must complete another 24 hours of class room time and apply.

When it's all said and done at a minimum it will take someone just starting out over 16,000 hour of on the job training, 124 hours of class room and continuing ed and $2,500-$3,000 to go from greenhorn apprentice to a Responsible Master Plumber.

That takes a lot of dedication and time. Is there any other state that requires that much to become a Responsible Master Plumber?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> In Texas it is a mix of on the job training and class room. There are 4 levels of licensing here, Tradesman, Journeyman, Master and Responsible Master.
> 
> It takes 4,000 hours and 24 class room hours to be eligible for your Tradesman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house.
> 
> ...


Texas broken down:

8 years of working the same type of job and getting paid to learn it.
15.5 hours a year of class.
$375.00 a year for costs.

Washington state goes to Journeyman level. Anyone can own a plumbing company, but must employ a Journeyman.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> In Texas it is a mix of on the job training and class room. There are 4 levels of licensing here, Tradesman, Journeyman, Master and Responsible Master. It takes 4,000 hours and 24 class room hours to be eligible for your Tradesman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house. Then It takes another 4,000 hours and 48 class room hours to be eligible for your Journeyman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house. Once you have your Journeyman's license you must then work for FOUR years before you are eligible to test for your Master's. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and design a three story sanitary drainage and vent system for sixteen (16) plumbing fixtures. Then if you want to own your own plumbing company you must complete another 24 hours of class room time and apply. When it's all said and done at a minimum it will take someone just starting out over 16,000 hour of on the job training, 124 hours of class room and continuing ed and $2,500-$3,000 to go from greenhorn apprentice to a Responsible Master Plumber. That takes a lot of dedication and time. Is there any other state that requires that much to become a Responsible Master Plumber?


It takes you 7 years working under the direct supervision of a master plumber before you can even think about taking the exam and just to file for the exam is about $ 1500. Just in application fees not counting the course you would need to take 2 part which is around $6500. And then you need your practical material which is a lot of $$$$$


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> In Texas it is a mix of on the job training and class room. There are 4 levels of licensing here, Tradesman, Journeyman, Master and Responsible Master. It takes 4,000 hours and 24 class room hours to be eligible for your Tradesman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house. Then It takes another 4,000 hours and 48 class room hours to be eligible for your Journeyman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house. Once you have your Journeyman's license you must then work for FOUR years before you are eligible to test for your Master's. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and design a three story sanitary drainage and vent system for sixteen (16) plumbing fixtures. Then if you want to own your own plumbing company you must complete another 24 hours of class room time and apply. When it's all said and done at a minimum it will take someone just starting out over 16,000 hour of on the job training, 124 hours of class room and continuing ed and $2,500-$3,000 to go from greenhorn apprentice to a Responsible Master Plumber. That takes a lot of dedication and time. Is there any other state that requires that much to become a Responsible Master Plumber?


In ontario you spend 5 years and 720 hours in a classroom then write your journey men, the day after you get your license in the mail you go pay 400 a year for your masters


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> In Texas it is a mix of on the job training and class room. There are 4 levels of licensing here, Tradesman, Journeyman, Master and Responsible Master. It takes 4,000 hours and 24 class room hours to be eligible for your Tradesman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house. Then It takes another 4,000 hours and 48 class room hours to be eligible for your Journeyman's license. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and rough in of a 2-story scale house. Once you have your Journeyman's license you must then work for FOUR years before you are eligible to test for your Master's. Then you must go down to Austin and take a test that is broken down into 3 parts. Code/OSHA questions, hands on proficiency and design a three story sanitary drainage and vent system for sixteen (16) plumbing fixtures. Then if you want to own your own plumbing company you must complete another 24 hours of class room time and apply. When it's all said and done at a minimum it will take someone just starting out over 16,000 hour of on the job training, 124 hours of class room and continuing ed and $2,500-$3,000 to go from greenhorn apprentice to a Responsible Master Plumber. That takes a lot of dedication and time. Is there any other state that requires that much to become a Responsible Master Plumber?


Well, to sit for a journeymans here, you need to complete a 5 year, 8000 hour state certified apprentice program with 2000 hours of school. Our school covers everything from design standpoint of plumbing systems. In addition, we also are required 500 hours of night schooling in everything from welding to service and repair classes. Then after you pass all your classes, which you can only repeat once. Second time whole apprenticeship is cancelled. You get to sit for a test that takes approx 8 hours. It's all code and pretty much the entire book is covered along with NFPA 13D multipurpose fire sprinkler systems. And POWTS (septic) all design based and size based. 

Then you need 3 years consecutive with 1000 hours or more per year to qualify to write your masters. Our masters consists of (at least mine was) a hospital. Every fixture was represented, along with every approved venting system. Then you have POWTS storm with storm water retention system design as well. Also both tests have site plans for manholes and invert calculations. This test is also 8 hours long.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Call Sylvan Tigre He is always posting in LinkedIn that he pays anywhere from 75 -150 dollars an hour plus bennies,for a qualified journeyman plumber in NYC. The best thing is he claims he doe snot work farther then 2 zip codes.

I think you can find him here and in LinkedIn. He is old school guy and I actually like him even though he is cantankerous. He is a very knowledgeable person and you must be also or he will throw you to the wolves.

His work is anywhere from roof drain, hydro scrubbing toilet repairs, boilers.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Some folks still detail by hand. It's on the way out, but not quite a lost art. From those I know who use electronics to detail the verdict is that plumbing is the horse and Autocad the carriage. Your comments about coordination with other trades is to me the real crux of the process. If not all in, CAD's benefits are not fully realized. That said, I doubt that in the future there will ever be a a mechanically complicated project, like a hospital, that will be built without CAD.


Some almost think CAD is antiquated,They want BIM drawings now, 2D is old they want it all in 3D.It gets expensive when a small shop starts looking at software for CAD/BIM/Trimble etc.plus the training time.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Call Sylvan Tigre He is always posting in LinkedIn that he pays anywhere from 75 -150 dollars an hour plus bennies,for a qualified journeyman plumber in NYC. The best thing is he claims he doe snot work farther then 2 zip codes.
> 
> I think you can find him here and in LinkedIn. He is old school guy and I actually like him even though he is cantankerous. He is a very knowledgeable person and you must be also or he will throw you to the wolves.
> 
> His work is anywhere from roof drain, hydro scrubbing toilet repairs, boilers.


I did a quick survey of NYC Craigslist Jobs Offered for plumbers and not one ad mentioned a specific (or range of) wage amount. A lot of wage dependent on experience ads.

Not one ad called "Tech" or "at least 3 years experience". They do call plumbers "Plumbing Mechanic" which is cool.

huh.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

SCADman said:


> Hey all, I'm a union plumber (journeyman) in So Cal, and would like to move to New York City in a year or so. Does anybody know what the Journeyman rate is in New York? Not sure what the district is, but I believe it's Local 1. I hope this isn't a sensitive question. This isn't privileged information, but some people are weird about the union vs. non-union thing. Feel free to PM me. Thanks.



I know I'm late but if I could do it again I'd go fitter. Cleaner work, less layoffs, better pay (here anyway), more OT, and I've never seen a fitter being rushed to do anything. Just my .02


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr-Green said:


> I know I'm late but if I could do it again I'd go fitter. Cleaner work, less layoffs, better pay (here anyway), more OT, and I've never seen a fitter being rushed to do anything. Just my .02


Bad part is that a plumber can fit but a fitter can't plumb. I just wanna work and make a living not a paycheck.


----------

